# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  لطفاَ راهنماییم کنین

## hoshang.am

سلام رفقا من تویه ارم خیلی تازه کارم یه مشکی دارم که  اعصابمو خورد کرده اونم اینه که وقتی <include <LPC17xx.h # تایپ می کنم ازش خطا می گیره 
فایل های استارت اپ رو هم بهش اضافه کردم ولی باز هم همون بود.

----------


## dizgah

سلام این وارنینگ از هدر اصلی میکرو گرفته میشه و اگ اشتباه نکنم تو کیل 5.15 و 5.16 وجود داشت.
شما مقصر نیستید و کیل هم تو آپدیتهای جدیدش این مشکلو فک کنم حل کرده!
هر چند با این وارنینگ هم برنامه ها به درستی کامپایل و اجرا میشن

----------

